# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Bulldog francais maltraitance annonce leboncoin

## marymais

Bonjour a tous, en parcourant les annonces de dons de bulldog francais, jai été interpellée par une annonce pour le moins inquiétante: «Bonjour, je souhaite placé ma femelle Bouledogue Français suite à des soucis de cohabitation avec notre fille qui l'a frappe a longueur de journée Pour plus d'informations me contacter en message privé Participation de 100 demander pour la puce et les vaccins». La personne qui ´donne ´ cette pauvre chienne a le culot de demander 100 pour la sortir de cette maltraitance. Est ce quon peut faire quelque chose? Je donne lannonce en pm pour éviter de faire peur à la donneuse et quelle supprime.

----------


## phacélie

Je pense qu'il faudrait vite envoyer l'annonce à une association qui a un service d'enquêteurs, avant qu'elle disparaisse.

----------


## POLKA67

La Brigade de Protection Animale

https://www.brigadepa.com/

ou alors la police au cas où elle serait déjà sensibilisée à la protection animale.
J'ai vu cette initiative à Strasbourg, outil informatique avec fiches réflexes mis en place par une étudiante en droit & bénévole à la spa de Mulhouse qui pourrait être étendu à tous les commissariats par la suite.

----------


## phacélie

Je ne penserais pas à faire intervenir la police ou les gendarmes quand-même, POLKA, j'imagine qu'il s'agit d'une petite gamine "incontrôlable" qui tape la chienne.
Je pensais plutôt à un enquêteur qui sache négocier avec la personne une cession pour son asso.

----------


## dogeorge

> Bonjour a tous, en parcourant les annonces de dons de bulldog francais, j’ai été interpellée par une annonce pour le moins inquiétante: «Bonjour, je souhaite placé ma femelle Bouledogue Français suite à des soucis de cohabitation avec notre fille qui l'a frappe a longueur de journée Pour plus d'informations me contacter en message privé Participation de 100€ demander pour la puce et les vaccins». La personne qui ´donne ´ cette pauvre chienne a le culot de demander 100€ pour la sortir de cette maltraitance. Est ce qu’on peut faire quelque chose? Je donne l’annonce en pm pour éviter de faire peur à la donneuse et qu’elle supprime.


je peux la prendre sous mon asso, envoyez moi le lien svp

----------


## marymais

Je vous ai fais une demande dami. Ca fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venue sur rescue, du coup je ny comprends plus grand chose et je nai pas trouvé le bouton message

----------


## dogeorge

Merciphacelie trouve tout, m'a envoyé le lien du BC
J'ai envoyé un message, car pas de numéro de tel
J'espère qu'elle va m'appeler

----------


## POLKA67

> Je ne penserais pas à faire intervenir la police ou les gendarmes quand-même, POLKA, j'imagine qu'il s'agit d'une petite gamine "incontrôlable" qui tape la chienne.
> Je pensais plutôt à un enquêteur qui sache négocier avec la personne une cession pour son asso.


Effectivement si c'est une petite fille...c'était pour souligner qu'il y aura peut-être en cas d'urgence dans le futur un recours possible via les commissariats (la gendarmerie n'est à priori pas concernée).

----------


## marymais

Je veux bien des nouvelles

----------


## dogeorge

aucune réponse a mon message!

----------


## dogeorge

elle vient de l'envoyer bouler
PAS D'ASSO!!!!!

----------


## Alantka

Sympa  ::  Pourquoi pas d'asso ?

----------


## dogeorge

J'en sais rien, mais avec les annonces du BC c'est fréquent

----------


## Alantka

Incompréhensible

----------


## superdogs

En fait, s'il s'agit de personnes peu scrupuleuses, le mot "asso" leur renvoie "loi", "contrôle", "légal", et suffit à les faire fuir. Plus facile de passer un chien de la main à la main que de devoir répondre à des questions légitimes de la part d'une asso "stérilisation" "vaccins" par exemple, sans parler d'identification, qui même si elle doit être indiquée maintenant, est souvent encore non contrôlable".

----------


## POLKA67

Dommage, j'espère que la chienne est stérilisée...

----------


## Gafi

Je vais sans doute me faire huer mais je ne trouve pas cette annonce vraiment choquante,je peux me tromper bien sur mais cette personne se separe de sa chienne qui n est pas heureuse car la gamine la frappe,elle prend donc la bonne  décision de lui chercher un nouveau foyer

Le fait qu elle demande une petite participation pour remboursement des frais veto est plutot une bonne chose cela responsabilise le nouveau maitre,100 euros ne me parait pas excessif,a condition bien sur que la chienne soit identifiée comme l impose la loi mais a t on un moyen de verifier?en princioe le numero doit etre ecrit dans l annonce

Quand au fait qu elle refuse les assoc.c est peut etre qu elle veut connaitre le nouveau maitre et choisir le lieu ou ira l animal?Malgre tout elle y est peut etre attachée

----------


## Françoise26

je réponds un peu tard je pense que cette petite chienne est déjà revendue.. mais quand je vois des annonces de "dons" sur le boncoin et que c'est écrit "participation financière demandée" je signale au bon coin en cochant la case "professionnel" et j'écris: "participation financière demandée, ce n'est pas un don, il manque le numéro de siren. merci. " l'annonce saute aussitôt.
bon à savoir!

----------


## lilou130

Elle ne veut pas d'asso car elle ne veut pas avoir à la donner .... elle pourrait au moins s'entretenir avec l'asso. Les assos sont là pour les animaux mais ne sont pas des vaches à lait....  :Frown:  si ca se trouve la chienne n'est pas pucée comme on l 'a fait remarquer plus haut et certainement pas stérilisée et peut être meme gestante..... 
quelle tristesse 
Merci françoise pour l'info .

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles de la chienne ????

----------

